# Modulos laipac 2.4 rtf



## yuseth florez (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, les comento que tengo en mis manos unos módulos de RF de la familia LAIPAC TRF 2.4G. Quiero hacer  RX y TX,  pero hay poca información  sobre estos módulos. Si alguien ha trabajado con estos módulos y tiene  alguna información sobre estos dispositivos   le agradecería  la documentación  que me pueda compartir  nuevamente gracias por su  atención y colaboración.


----------



## ChaD (Oct 9, 2010)

Imagino que ya viste esto, no? http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/RF/RF-24G_datasheet.pdf


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola CHAD baje el datasheet y eche un vistazo y los organigramas que plantean el fabricante son la forma correcta de tener éxito con estos módulos ahora solo tengo que configurar los voltajes de operación entre el PIC y los módulos RF, dejo un comprimido con las diferentes configuraciones del hardware  para que echen un vistazo y comenten. Estoy haciendo el programa en CCS apenas  tenga  novedad comento para que me sigan ayudando.


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola muchachos yo les pregunto si alguien de ustedes sabe como genero el CLK, con el PIC que requiere el modulo *LAIPAC TRF 2.4GHZ*, si saben espero su colaboración la programación la estoy implementando con CCS ya que para algunas aplicaciones necesito generar este tipo de señal para el correcto funcionamiento del modulo RF.


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 16, 2010)

Gege ya lo solucione con un TIEMR0 que me genera la señal de reloj. Para que  los dos módulos se sincronicen y puedan TX  Y RX  muy pronto subo todo para que echen un vistazo.


----------



## ChaD (Oct 20, 2010)

Bueno, muy bien


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 28, 2010)

Bueno les tengo noticias del proyecto ya tengo buenos avances,  Pero para que sigan pendiente del tema les tengo noticias de donde saque buena parte de la información  junto con la que ustedes me ayudaron. De nuevo gracias y les dejo la dirección de la pagina web:http://www.semifluid.com/?p=19 



 
En esta página utilizan estos módulos y además crearon una librería en CCS para la programación correcta de estos mulos espero que también ayude  al que quiera utilizar estos módulos versátiles y económicos.


----------



## betox1234 (Jun 18, 2011)

Muy bueno espero q se pueda usar esta libreria para pic16 tmb.


----------

